# Weight gain- could it by hypothyroidism? Happened to ME



## Analogue (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello all -

Don't forget to check with your clinician to ensure any weight gain is not the result of an underactive thyroid. Even if you do check with your clinician, they STILL may miss it. It happened to me. I suffered five, long miserable years with an underactive thyroid. I gained weight at a remarkable rate. I was sleepy all the time, waking up groggy and unrefreshed. I even suffered cognitive difficulties, on my way to becoming a modern day Cretin. I _had _been to urgent care centers, private offices, and spent hundreds of dollars on visits, MRIs, etc and the attending clinicians (I refuse to call a Nurse Practitioner or "Physician Assistant" a doctor, and that's all we get these days when we go) missed my physical ailment, thyroid. It was not until a relative suggested I be tested for hypothyroidism, and I did, at one of the many local self-pay self testing labs. If you are unaware of these labs, there is at least one in every city, and in rural areas- they are the same labs used for work drug testing: Sonora Quest, LabCorp, and so on. They test for everything! not just drugs. Anyone can use the labs, and I without health insurance, thanks Obummercare, I have to get creative when it comes to health care. 

My thyroid had gone undiagnosed, misdiagnosed for literally years. No one found what was wrong, no professional even hinted at what it could be. By the way, my pharmacist told me that hypothyroidism drugs are THE most prescribed drug she provides at her location. What the heck's going on? so, every American has thyroid disease? < that's another topic

The underactive thyroid also contributed to diabetes, which no one in my family has ever suffered from, none of my grandparents, aunts, uncles nor cousin. 

Since I have been taking the medication to treat underactive thyroid I have lost over 30 lbs. 


Check with your doctor, but also check thyroid- your doctor may miss that too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think my mother had this issue, and I suspect it for me, too.

Which types of the tests did you have? I know there are several thyroid tests.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My daughter was DIAGNOSED with Grave's Disease several years ago. Her endocrinologist left the area after a few years and not *ONE* doctor will test anything except TSH. They just really, don't care. I won't even have a TSH done on my dog, relatively useless test.

Mon


----------



## Analogue (Nov 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think my mother had this issue, and I suspect it for me, too.
> 
> Which types of the tests did you have? I know there are several thyroid tests.


I just set up an appointment with LabCorp, you can look up lab testing online to find one closest to you. You choose which test you want to take- they even have a test to see what vitamins you are lacking. My thyroid test was only 39.00. That's what you ask for- thyroid. There are many tests available, for a panoply of ailments. You need no doctor, or anyone to refer you, it's all DIY.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wasn’t clear with my question. I understand that there are several different tests that can be run to evaluate thyroid issues. Which of those tests did you ask for? Or did you select ALL rests related to thyroid?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wasn’t clear with my question. I understand that there are several different tests that can be run to evaluate thyroid issues. Which of those tests did you ask for? Or did you select ALL rests related to thyroid?


You need TSH, T3, T4 which is the standard test, and by themselves don't do much good. Additionally you need free T3, free T4, and Reverse T3. You might also want the thyroid antibodies test.

Here is a lab from Direct Labs that does everything but antibodies.

https://directlabs.com/TestDetail.aspx?testid=1406

I find the best price is usually through directlabs.com or requestatest.com/. You pay for the test through them and select the lab where you want to do the blood draw and processing.

The best site for thyroid information, especially for women, is https://stopthethyroidmadness.com/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Take https://stopthethyroidmadness.com/ with a grain of salt, and read the disclaimer on the site. 

"Stop the Thyroid Madness LLC is a patient-to-patient educational and informational website–i.e. ordinary individuals just like you– and it contains gathered and reported information and articles free-of-charge on thyroid and related health topics, however, no warranty is implied whatsoever about the accuracy, completeness, or specificity to you.

*Information on this site is to be used as educational and general in nature. Information on this site is not meant to substitute or forgo the clinical partnership and guidance provided by a healthcare professional. Always consult with and work with a doctor. If you use anything on this site without the guidance of a qualified health professional, it is at your own risk and your responsibility and you agree to that.*

*The patients that contribute to this site are not medical professionals. They are simply expressing opinion or information based on their observation, research and/or experience. There is no guarantee that anything written or opinions given applies to you or your symptoms. Everyone is individual, and what works for someone may not work for you!*

Some comments on the Stop the Thyroid Madness blog may reflect personal opinions of the particular author, which are not necessarily shared by the owner of Stop the Thyroid Madness.com LLC.

The owner of Stop the Thyroid Madness.com LLC cannot assume any responsibility for information expressed in any message, comment, opinion or idea on Stop the Thyroid Madness.com LLC and related forums or websites."

The tests referenced in the same post are spot on, go to your primary medical professional and ask for them personally. Have them go over the results with you item by item. Just requesting tests with no way to decipher them is a waste.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

I would not have any tests like this by non doctors. This sounds like a very bad way to do tests for a person own health. If i took this test and went to my doctor he would not accept it. If he did he would be open for a lawsuit if something did go wrong.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

These are the same labs that the doctors send their samples to.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> These are the same labs that the doctors send their samples to.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> These are the same labs that the doctors send their samples to.


They warn a person that they are not health care doctors. I don't think i would sent my simple to a lab that is on line or if it is not sent by a doctor. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Take https://stopthethyroidmadness.com/ with a grain of salt, and read the disclaimer on the site.
> 
> "Stop the Thyroid Madness LLC is a patient-to-patient educational and informational website–i.e. ordinary individuals just like you– and it contains gathered and reported information and articles free-of-charge on thyroid and related health topics, however, no warranty is implied whatsoever about the accuracy, completeness, or specificity to you.
> 
> ...


I think you are off base on this one. The woman who started the site also wrote this book* Stop the Thyroid Madness: A Patient Revolution Against Decades of Inferior Treatment* and cowrote* Stop the Thyroid Madness II: How Thyroid Experts Are Challenging Ineffective Treatments and Improving the Lives of Patients*.

Here's her biography from Amazon:

When Janie Bowthorpe was in her 20's, odd things were going on--chronic colds plus even worse, debilitating reactions to exercise. Finally she got a hypothyroid diagnosis, and like millions before and after, she was put on Synthroid, a T4-only med. But sadly, Janie spent 20 more years getting worse, and worse, and worse. She couldn't even grocery shop anymore. It was to the point that she was prepared to apply for Social Security Disability, as doctors could find nothing wrong and only proclaimed "It's not your thyroid; you are adequately treated".

But they were dead wrong. After Janie found out about a totally different way to treat hypothyroidism and moved over to it, her life made a complete turnaround. And that was the impetus for her to start a movement towards far better hypothyroid and Hashimoto's treatment in light of a medical community which constantly missed the boat (and still does).

What's different about the movement Stop the Thyroid Madness compared to others? Janie kept it to worldwide reported patient experiences and the wisdom gained from those experiences in getting well. It's about US, YOU, ME...not about someone's empty opinion. And today, it's the Stop the Thyroid Madness movement which is slowly changing the way doctors treat patients. But there's still a long way to go. So use the information in the Stop the Thyroid Madness books to give you power in the doctor's office. It's only by standing AGAINST the poor standards of hypothyroid treatment can you truly get well!​She isn't an MD, but is an expert in the field. My educated guess is she knows more about thyroid disease than 9 out of 10 doctors, and I am being generous to doctors.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

101pigs said:


> I would not have any tests like this by non doctors. This sounds like a very bad way to do tests for a person own health. If i took this test and went to my doctor he would not accept it. If he did he would be open for a lawsuit if something did go wrong.


The tests are done by either LabCorp or Quest, the same 2 labs many doctors use. The difference is that a person can order some labs by going through a company like Direct Labs without having a doctor's order. The doctor's order is provided by direct labs.

And yes, if you took the test this way, your doctor should accept it. I have been doing it for 10 years and never had a doctor not accept it. It is the same exact test done by the same lab(s) your doctor probably uses.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

101pigs said:


> I would not have any tests like this by non doctors. This sounds like a very bad way to do tests for a person own health. If i took this test and went to my doctor he would not accept it. If he did he would be open for a lawsuit if something did go wrong.


LAbcorp etc is a real lab that the doctors often use: it is not a fly by night operation. And the doctors WILL accept the results, though if it is not the test he prefers to use he might also order the test he favors to be done.

It is a real lab, but if you bring in cash they will test your blood for you just as they do when the doctor orders the test to be done.



101pigs said:


> They warn a person that they are not health care doctors.


 Doctors do not run lab tests: Lab techs run lab tests and phlebotomists draw the blood.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> I think you are off base on this one. The woman who started the site also wrote this book* Stop the Thyroid Madness: A Patient Revolution Against Decades of Inferior Treatment* and cowrote* Stop the Thyroid Madness II: How Thyroid Experts Are Challenging Ineffective Treatments and Improving the Lives of Patients*.
> 
> Here's her biography from Amazon:
> 
> ...


She's not an MD, therefore she can't even assess and give medical advice, nevertheless diagnosis a condition, correct? The waiver clearly states, "Information on this site is to be used as educational and general in nature. Information on this site is not meant to substitute or forgo the clinical partnership and guidance provided by a healthcare professional. Always consult with and work with a doctor. If you use anything on this site without the guidance of a qualified health professional, it is at your own risk and your responsibility and you agree to that.

The patients that contribute to this site are not medical professionals. They are simply expressing opinion or information based on their observation, research and/or experience. There is no guarantee that anything written or opinions given applies to you or your symptoms. Everyone is individual, and what works for someone may not work for you!"

I'm not arguing with you. There are laws regarding the practice of medicine.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for posting your story OP and a reminder to check the thyroid.
This is my story…

The only abnormal thyroid symptom I have is impaired memory and difficulty in thinking. Other symptoms have not been present.

Conversations are a struggle. I’m listening and trying to keep up but it doesn’t happen perfectly. What was resolved ten minutes, even months ago comes up again. Decisions made are rehashed. Do have a friend who helps with misunderstandings.

I’ve learned to ask questions and to think in stories. Corresponding with others doesn’t always work well. So, I write with them or myself as the lead character so to get feedback as to how I’m thinking. Writing every day and reading often.

The only medical problem was a car accident years ago. Neck and shoulder injury. Epidural steroid injections done. Offered PT, felt find, so only went a few weeks. 
Soon came thyroid, and celiac disease. This was odd.

Now, working with Dr’s, back to PT, nutritionist and fitness coach to bring optimum movement and function to the body also nutrients to the thyroid. The results should show improvement in body and memory in less than six months. 

Hard work is being done, fingers are crossed, and thinking positive to a great healthy life ahead.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

While I appreciate the warning about labs, I think that everyone can make their own decisions. I would have NO hesitation to use qualified and certified labs. There is NO HARM in having blood drawn and analyzed.

Doctors aren't omniscient. There are doctors who are closer to the cutting edge of medicine than other, and therefore, they are more open to communication.

Don't be scared of your shadow or ANY shadows. Well, maybe zombie shadows. You can be scared of those.


----------

